# playstation



## violavirag (2014 November 17)

Sziasztok!Elnézést, hogy ide írok, de hátha valaki tud tanácsot adni.A kislányom 8 éves, és valamelyik barátjánál találkozot, egy ilyen plystation játékkal.És azóta azzal nyúz, hogy ilyet kérne az angyalkától.Van valakinek tapasztalata ezzel a játékkal kapcsolatban?Milyet érdemes venni?Ő valamilyen táncolós játékkal játszott.Köszönöm ha valaki válaszol!


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

Vehetsz playstation gepet, amihez millio jatek van, pl tancolos is. Vagy par 1000 ftert veszel neki tancszonyeget, amit TVhez v. PChez lehet kotni. A PS gep viszont sokaig jo, a gyerek koranak mehfelelo jatekokkal sokaiv hasznalhato.


----------



## Norkika18 (2016 November 20)

Jó a ps és csak ajánlani tudom.


----------



## sifiz (2016 December 17)

Nagyon jó a ps! Fel lehet fogni egyfajta készségfejlesztőként is például tánc terén!


----------



## Urseph (2017 Július 21)

Ha konzol inkább PS 
Nekem mindkettő volt (többször is) 
Sokáig működnek és a korához megfelelő játékokkal is tudod használni. 
A lényeg itt is a mértékletesség


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Nekem a PS2 játékom a mai napig működik


----------



## szaszi008 (2018 Április 29)

xboxon lehet inkább a kincettel táncolni


----------



## Kakuszi Krisztián (2019 December 25)

Én csak is Ps 1-4 mind volt.


----------



## Kakuszi Krisztián (2019 December 25)

Nem mellesleg az exkluzív játékok miatt.


----------

